# 120v outlet



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

anyone know what is the rating for the 120v outlet in our atlas? i want to plug in a shop vac to vac car. don't want to blow a fuse if it cant handle that much.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

atlas titan said:


> anyone know what is the rating for the 120v outlet in our atlas? i want to plug in a shop vac to vac car. don't want to blow a fuse if it cant handle that much.


i thought it was 150 WATTs
should be printed right on the cover


----------

